# June Online Tournament Winners



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*June Slingshotforum.com Online Tournament Winners*​
*Beginner:*​Tie - Jodi and Hrawk - 70pts​
*Intermediate:*​RichBlades - 40pts​
*Expert:*​Light Geoduck - 90pts​
*Open:*​MJ - 9pts​
*DtM:*​Tie - MJ and Pop Shot - 6pts​
*Micro:*​Catburn - 18 hits (!)​
I'd like to thank those of you who took the time to enter. I'd especially like to thank the newer forum members who were very enthusiastic about the event! The tournament is going to be discontinued for now but I hope it got some of you out on the range and working on becoming better shooters.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Winners!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners. Great shooting!!


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

It was a load of fun and competition always helps to focus.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

richblades said:


> It was a load of fun and competition always helps to focus.


I'm with you 100% on that!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang it! discontinued? I really tried to get an entry in but wasn't happy with entering begginer(although in hindsight I should have). I spent a few hours trying to get a decent intermediate entry on the last day but 100 degree temperatures messing with the camera and a bunch of mysterious flyers ended that(pretty sure it was a tearing pouch).,....I know excuses, excuses. Well anyhow, *congrats to the winners*, I'm gonna try and get my shooting up there so I have a chance of competing if the tournament is ever reinstated.


----------

